# Tear Stains/food related



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Just a quick question.....

I have read with interest so many posts regarding tear staining and was wondering whether or not there are any ingredients in dog/puppy foods that might potentially be the cause of tear staining in Malts? I might have missed a post regarding this issue and that is why I am asking this question.

Chrissy is 7 months old, has all of her teeth (except her back molars) and is still getting tear stains. I give her bottled water only and she is on a holistic food which she loves (fortunately, she seems to like everything and so far has not been a picky eater).

Any advice on this would certainly help me out. 

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

It is probably the teething that is causing it. I've been told to be patient and wait a few months. Nikki has bad tear staining and she is cutting teeth right now. I keep Nikki away from sugar in all forms, like molasses, glycerin, corn syrup, etc., because I don't want her to have a yeast overgrowth, _which may_ contribute to tear staining.


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

I agree, give her more time with the teething. Cooper had tear stains as a puppy. As adults he and Gracie had mild tear staining, nothing real bad. Then last yr, Gracie started getting bad staining on her eyes, her chin and her front feet. Brody, my bulldog was also having yeast issues, with his ears, tail pocket, belly etc. I decided to go grain free and that cleared all my guys up. Now just because it worked for me, doesn't mean this is the answer for everyone. I personally think the rice and lamb both had something to do with it....can't be sure if it was both or just one or the other, because I eliminated both ingredients from their diets.


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE (2maltese4me @ Jul 22 2008, 10:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=609312


> I agree, give her more time with the teething. Cooper had tear stains as a puppy. As adults he and Gracie had mild tear staining, nothing real bad. Then last yr, Gracie started getting bad staining on her eyes, her chin and her front feet. Brody, my bulldog was also having yeast issues, with his ears, tail pocket, belly etc. I decided to go grain free and that cleared all my guys up. Now just because it worked for me, doesn't mean this is the answer for everyone. I personally think the rice and lamb both had something to do with it....can't be sure if it was both or just one or the other, because I eliminated both ingredients from their diets.[/B]



I agree, and have switched Clifford over to grain free.


----------



## Natures Encore (Jun 1, 2008)

Most dog foods, especially the ones with different colored morsels, or the soft ones that look like meat (moist n meaty, beggin' strips, etc.) contain beet pulp, which IS natural, but acts as a dye to make the food more appealing. It does stain just like blueberry juice/extract, etc., and does contribute to staining.

However, I do agree with the teething issue being the main contributer to tear staining, as the inflammation and swelling put tremendous pressure on the tear ducts, which can either clog or excessively drain during this time. 

I was told to wait until after the adult teeth were in to worry about removing the stains. Just keep the face clean and dry (I usually do this twice daily with my fluffs). I use white vinegar, witch hazel, and water - equal parts of each - as an astringent for cleaning. I dry with a soft microfiber cloth (automotive section at Target/Walmart), which absorbs a lot more moisture than towel terry. Then I pat some corn starch into the face and beard fur to absorb moisture throughout the day.

After teething is over with, you can try a mixture of milk of magnesia, hydrogen peroxide, and cornstarch as many others have advised: http://www.bhejei.com/tearsta.htm This site recommends human hair peroxide, but the hydrogen peroxide is much gentler and works just as well. BE VERY CAREFUL IN APPLYING, as to not get in the eyes. CONDITION VERY WELL.

HTH,

Angela


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Beet pulp is WHITE. It is an excellent source of fiber.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I'd really need some hard scientific evidence that the _color_ of a food causes tear staining. I don't think that the color of the food has anything to do with it, unless the food is colored with dye, or it is very low quality. I don't think that they put beet pulp in dog food to color it, because beet pulp is white. They put it in as a filler/fiber. It is high in sugar.

I think that tear stains are either from yeast or bacteria. Sugar feeds yeast. Some grains are converted to sugar in the digestive system, which feeds the yeast that is present. That is why some dogs' tear stains clear up when they are fed grain free food. That's why I always recommend a probiotic. 

Some tear stains are from bacteria from an internal source, or from teething. 

Unless someone does a serious study on tear stains and comes up with some good data, I will not worry about the color of the food as long as it is high quality and sugar free.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jul 22 2008, 09:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=609346


> Beet pulp is WHITE. It is an excellent source of fiber.[/B]


Jackie is right. It can't stain red since it is not red. Here is an explanation of beet pulp.

Some people confuse beet pulp with the common garden vegetable, but beet pulp is actually very different. Beet pulp is the by-product of the extraction of raw sugar from commercially grown sugar beets. Sugar beets are grown in huge quantities for the production of sugar. After the sugar has been extracted, the remaining pulp contains very little sugar, but is valuable as a fiber and energy source.

There are some mixed feelings about it being in dog food by the holistic pet food users because it is just a filler, but not in regard to staining. Some research showed it can stay in the stomach or intestine and cause problems. 

If tear staining is from dyes, why would antibiotics cure it? Most of the time a dog who has lots of staining also is a dog with allergies--food, airborne, or other, and/or a mild infection like ears, eyes or throat which could be the result of irritation from one or more of those.


----------



## Natures Encore (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jul 22 2008, 11:35 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=609358


> QUOTE (JMM @ Jul 22 2008, 09:17 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=609346





> Beet pulp is WHITE. It is an excellent source of fiber.[/B]


Jackie is right. It can't stain red since it is not red. Here is an explanation of beet pulp.

Some people confuse beet pulp with the common garden vegetable, but beet pulp is actually very different. Beet pulp is the by-product of the extraction of raw sugar from commercially grown sugar beets. Sugar beets are grown in huge quantities for the production of sugar. After the sugar has been extracted, the remaining pulp contains very little sugar, but is valuable as a fiber and energy source.

There are some mixed feelings about it being in dog food by the holistic pet food users because it is just a filler, but not in regard to staining. Some research showed it can stay in the stomach or intestine and cause problems. 

If tear staining is from dyes, why would antibiotics cure it? Most of the time a dog who has lots of staining also is a dog with allergies--food, airborne, or other, and/or a mild infection like ears, eyes or throat which could be the result of irritation from one or more of those.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Sorry, I misspoke, I actually meant to say beet extract, which I had read could cause staining in the beard, not the eye stains. I really need to have more coffee before posting! lol


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I just want to say "thank you" to all of you who took the time out to respond to by questions regarding tear staining. Your insight and information has helped me out tremendously. I will wait it out as far as Chrissy's teething is concerned. 

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Even though the beet pulp is white, I am pretty much convinced it caused Perri to tear/stain. He had been on a couple of premium foods, all of which contained beet pulp, and his face was always wet and he would get some minimal staining from it. When I switched him to another food that did not have beet pulp, after awhile he wasn't tearing and staining nearly as much. Then I briefly switched him to another food that did (btw same protein as food without the pulp so that's not it) bc he wasn't eating again and I needed something he would eat until I could begin the Dr. Harvey's. So guess what happened? He started getting some staining again, and when I got on the Dr. Harvey's, it stopped. So with the two foods he's been on without the bp, he isn't staining and for some reason his face isn't as moist either. 
This is from the website of one of the foods that contains it:

So it's good for their gut, but for the same reason may not be as good for their face. This is just my experience with it.</span>
</span>


----------

